# Cutting copper



## Mouse (16 Feb 2010)

The dolphins are cut from 0.7mm sheet backed with 1.5mm card .The shapes are from 0.9 unbacked sheet. All were cut with FD 3 Metal blades


----------



## StevieB (16 Feb 2010)

Cool - what do you plan to do with them? Are they decorative in their own right or do they need embedding within something such as a timber ground?

Steve


----------



## Mouse (16 Feb 2010)

StevieB":1y8j26i7 said:


> Cool - what do you plan to do with them? Are they decorative in their own right or do they need embedding within something such as a timber ground?
> 
> Steve



Jewellery making is one of my interests so these will be enamelled. Now I know I can cut it ok the skies the limit


----------



## StevieB (17 Feb 2010)

I see, having just done a very quick google I would be interested to see the results from this. I have always imagined enamelling as a bit like putting powder in a former and heating until it goes liquid. Is that correct? If so, could you cut areas from a copper sheet with the scrollsaw, attach a background sheet and then fill the void with enamel to leave coloured enamel with copper lines between the areas? I think I am going to have to do some more google searches on this, but if you had any links I would be interested.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Mouse (17 Feb 2010)

There are number of different types of enamelling and what you are suggesting is perfectly viable and often done on silver.You would need to use a high melting point (above 850c) silver solder to attach the front and backing. There is also a method that uses no backing and looks like stained glass,but I have not tried it. Silver and copper both take enamel well and there is a special glue to keep the powder in place on non flat surfaces that burns away totally when fired.
This will give you some idea of what is achievable and there is a lot of info if you google it.
http://www.enamellers.nl/index.php?l=uk


----------



## StevieB (17 Feb 2010)

Many thanks Mick, thats my lunchtime reading material sorted 

Steve


----------



## hawkinob (17 Feb 2010)

Jewellery making is one of my interests so these will be enamelled. Now I know I can cut it ok *the skies the limit[*/quote].

Sorry about this but is that why you're a fan of Douglas Bader!!!

Well done though.
Bob H.


----------



## Mouse (17 Feb 2010)

Got it in one, and dont forget your coat on your way out. :arrow: :lol:


----------



## geraldinemurphy (20 Aug 2013)

Hi there, I'm thinking of purchasing a scroll saw that I can cut 1.2mm sheet copper. I'm a jewellery designer but also do large wall hangings that I have cut out mostly by waterjet. I would like to cut the designs myself and normally use a hand saw (fret saw) with very thin blades - basically a jeweller's saw - even on very big copper pieces but it is too tiring and the throat of the saws is really too shallow.

Can anyone tell me if a scroll saw would work with jeweller's blades? Can they take something that small?

I'd appreciate any advice and what make of scroll saw is worth getting.

Thanks!
Geraldine


----------



## richard56 (21 Aug 2013)

I honestly don't know if your blades will fit.
I know Flying Dutchman make a jewelry blade. Probably other manufacturers do too.
As for a scroll saw do you need single or variable speed? Some users can do intricate work with a single speed. I'm not that good so I use a variable type.
Blade changing is another consideration. Some saws have fiddly clamps and, or are difficult to see where the bottom clamp is.
If you make a lot of internal cuts you will need a saw that takes pinless blades.
Your budget?
The Hegner saws are highly rated. 
Lower priced saws seem to cause users a lot of stress.
There are also treadle saws. Old restored saws you power with your feet. They are not quirky there is a video on You tube of a man making concertinas. Just a thought.
Rich


----------

